# Kefir~who uses it?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just started my girls on it pretty much for Lacie’s yeasty anal glands, which continue to get worse. It’s supposed to be great for yeasty dogs.
Does anyone use it and found that it helps with the overgrowth of yeast?

This is the kind I’m using. It’s frozen so a nice little treat for them. They all love, love it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was big in Europe!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It was big in Europe!


Apparently, big here now! My friend who owns a dog food store said she can't keep enough of it in stock.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it would be a great treat for them. I do not know whether freezing it kills the good bacteria or not. They may just go dormant. So it may be a good treat but not have health benefits.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I think it would be a great treat for them. I do not know whether freezing it kills the good bacteria or not. They may just go dormant. So it may be a good treat but not have health benefits.


Ok...so I had to do a quick google, since I started to question it and this is what I found.

"The probiotic cultures in frozen kefir are dormant while frozen. When it is consumed, the probiotics resume activity and provide all the benefits of cultures in refrigerated kefir."

Do you use it, Walter?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No we do not. Much of what Luck eats is lower in fat, so I give him ice cream to increase the level of his proteins and fats. Of course, I can not use it myself - it is made from milk. Luck has never had digestive issues, so I think his good bacteria are doing well. Hope it helps with the girls.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> No we do not. Much of what Luck eats is lower in fat, so I give him ice cream to increase the level of his proteins and fats. Of course, I can not use it myself - it is made from milk. Luck has never had digestive issues, so I think his good bacteria are doing well. Hope it helps with the girls.


Geez...I never thought of the fat content with Lacie's pancreatitis, so I just looked on the container and it says low fat .3% 
I'll call the company to confirm that on a DMB because I certainly don't want to trigger an attack.
I just read an article on it and it says it's very good for many different issues. 
I'll post below.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Some of the benefits of Kefir:

Kefir provides antibiotic and anti-fungal properties
A must add after the use of antibiotics to restore balance to your pet’s digestive tract
Helps to prevent allergies in your pet
Beneficial for candidiasis and heart problems in pets/humans
Vitamin B will regulate the normal function of the kidneys, liver and nervous system for you and your pet
Helps to promote healthy looking skin, boosting energy and promoting longevity
All the micro-organisms present strengthen the digestive system
Helps to alleviate gas, bloating and heartburn
Probiotic aid may help with IBD, eczema and bad breath
Has been linked to aid in gastritis, pancreatitis, abdominal peptic issues, skin psoriasis, rheumatism, joint disease as well as gouty arthritis, weakening of bones, anemia, as well as leaky digestive tract syndrome
Able to reduce risking potential a number of malignancies, such as colon cancer malignancy, stopping the increase of cancerous cells
Health advantages comprise of acne pimple management or treatment, sleep problems, unhappiness, asthma attack, respiratory disease, high blood pressure, all forms of diabetes, long-term weakness syndrome, allergic reactions, colitis, looseness of the bowels, and so forth


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

People in Europe (humans) consume it every day. They get a starter & make it themselves once they are hooked, or every groc. store offers it, but it is supposedly more pure if one makes it. It is not in this form, but you can give a dog in their form as well---just let them lick it up.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> People in Europe (humans) consume it every day. They get a starter & make it themselves once they are hooked, or every groc. store offers it, but it is supposedly more pure if one makes it. It is not in this form, but you can give a dog in their form as well---just let them lick it up.


I actually thought of Kitzel when I purchased this. Wonder if this would help his occasional digestive issues. I can't imagine it hurting any. It's 1/4 teaspoon daily. I was going to start my girls off with half serving but they loved it too much that I gave them each the 1/4. No issues thus far and we are on day 3.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think he has had it although not regularly. I do give him plain Greek yogi & he & L both love it! But then they would eat rocks.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Joanne!
I used to give one of my dogs kefir from the grocery store (the plain organic kind). He had itchy ears, probably yeasty, when we first adopted him, and it seemed to help. Just a small spoonful once a day.
I saw goats milk kefir in Whole Foods recently. That might be lower in fat.
What you found looks much yummier - like ice cream! 
I hope it helps Lacie.


----------

